# Harness storage, transport and care



## Shastataz11 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok I have asked several people these questions and gotten several responses. What do you do?

1. How do you store your harness?

2. How do you store your team harness with collars?

3. What do you use to clean your harness?

4. WHat do you use to condition your harness?

5. How do you transport your harness?

Thank you to everyone in advance.

Oh and please state wether the harness is leather or Bio.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 5, 2012)

1. How do you store your harness? In suitcases purchased at the thrift store--one harness per case. I do have a couple of harness bags but find the suitcases more convenient, I can stash them in a corner out of the way & don't have to find a place to hang them. My driving bridles are currently hanging in one of the harness bags.

2. How do you store your team harness with collars? I don't have any team harness with collars so not something I have to deal with.

3. What do you use to clean your harness? I like glycerin saddle soap--preferably a bar soap but that's hard to buy here. Lately I've been using leather new for cleaning.

4. WHat do you use to condition your harness? Olive oil. I have been using olive oil on all of my leather tack for 30-some years now & it works great.

5. How do you transport your harness? In the harness' storage suitcase.

My harnesses are all leather.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 5, 2012)

I store my working harnesses in plastic tubs that you can get at Walmart and always store it inside otherwise moisture can get in it.

I've heard its very important to hang your collars otherwise they get crooked, but I'm not real experience with the draft collars.

I use the Lexol cleaner, conditioner, and neatsfoot oil and been very happy with Lexol.

For my show harnesses I use the harness bags. I really like the looks of the new Kensington Harness Bag with Pockets that Ozark Mountain Tack sells and going to save up and get those.

Leather all the way!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 5, 2012)

1. How do you store your harness?

They are hung on saddle racks that are portable.

2. How do you store your team harness with collars?

The collars hang on the hames at the moment.

3. What do you use to clean your harness?

unscented baby wipes when its' too cold to hose them off. Wipe off the collars with dry and wet towels.

4. WHat do you use to condition your harness?

Need to find out what I need to do - have had this harness almost a year now and all I've done is hose or wipe it down. Looks great! Wipe sweat and dirt off the collars w/ either dry or wet towel, but haven't conditioned them yet. Hmm, will check into and use olive oil - but I've been told to be careful not to soak them due to the "straw" that they are stuffed with. Also, they arne't to be "allowed" to fall open - this can break the straw at the bottom of the collar...

5. How do you transport your harness?

I've hauled it 3 ways - with the ponies wearing it in the trailer (short hauls), in the bed of a truck w/o being in a case or bag, in tubs. I actually prefer it to stay on the ponies!! Easier on the short drives - both for getting it on them and removing them (hose the harness at the same time as I hose off a sweaty pony, then hang the harness on it's racks in the barn and turn pony out). Otherwise, I prefer to haul in tubs. Haven't found a "good" way to mark the harness yet - sometimes it takes a bit to figure out what goes to who - when hauled loose or in tubs.

My work harness is biothane - the shiny kind with farm spots.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 5, 2012)

Harness boxes. Collars are just fine laying flat... If you must hang them, be sure to hang them by the throat, not the collar cap end.

For mini harness, a Rubbermaid tub with a towel at the bottom is just fine.

Paintponylover- to mark harness, use dog tags. Clip them to whatever part you need. Put a name or number on them.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2012)

disneyhorse said:


> Paintponylover- to mark harness, use dog tags. Clip them to whatever part you need. Put a name or number on them.









Too funny - I was looking at some at two differernt pet stores the other day! They sure have gone up in price since I bought custom made ones with names for the dogs!




Simple military ones made locally will work.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta' add to the last: marking harness-I used a paint pen and put the horse's first initial (call name) on under side pieces. 'course when the horses eventually change-well, hmmmmm?

Otherwise, answers: our harness are leather

1)We, too, store them in hard suitcases; purchased at thrift stores (samsonite are super!).

2)We found real large suitcases for the team harness and collars. If we're lucky the collar will fit in with the harness. Putting both team harness's in one case didn't work-too much harness to fit in and too heavy.

3)we like Horseman's One Step cleaner the best, but used Fiebring's (spelled right?) saddle soap too.

4)We have conditioned with Neat's Foot Oil; but I like the sound of that Olive Oil!

5)We transport it in the back of the pickup bed-that's why I like Samsonite-so far; no leaks! or in the front of the trailer; depends on what and how we pack.


----------



## Dynamic Equines (Feb 16, 2012)

1. How do you store your harness?

I also store our mini Harnesses in suitcases. Our full sized horse harnesses our stored on harness racks in a climate controlled tack room.

2. How do you store your team harness with collars?

We only have one collar and it is stored flat and wrapped by it's self in a tack box. It is a patent collar.

3. What do you use to clean your harness?

I try to wipe the harness down after each use with a clean rag. Just to keep the dirt and sweat from builing up. I do a good cleaning with Horsemen's One Step Cleaner. I also like Leather Cpr and Lexol cleaner and oil.

4. WHat do you use to condition your harness?

I LOVE the passier and Effax. They are both GREAT conditioners. I always condition the show harnesses before storing them and they are so soft and supple when I bring them back out.

5. How do you transport your harness?

I use the suitcases for the mini harnesses. I either use our portable harness rack or a show tack box for the full size harness.


----------

